# Thinking about printing some stickers



## Dynamic Apparel (Jun 20, 2008)

So I am thinking of getting some stickers printed nothing fancy just the brand name and url inn one color. My brand focuses on action sports mainly snow sports and since I ski every weekend I am thinking about plastering the chairlifts with stickers. Has anyone done anything like this and did you see any results?


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sounds like it's worth a shot, especially considering you can slap stickers right in the face your target demographic (at the slopes), without much of a problem. I'm sure it'd be easy to do.

I just ordered 1,000 stickers, and I plan on sticking them everywhere I possibly can! They should be here later this week, so I'm super excited.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

lburton3 said:


> I just ordered 1,000 stickers, and I plan on sticking them everywhere I possibly can! They should be here later this week, so I'm super excited.


Where did you order them from?

The best kind of stickers from the research I have done would be silkscreen stickers on vinyl with a UV Coat. Waterproof, weatherproof and fade proof. Those are the kind you see on the ski lift for 5+ years.

It is just really hard to find a printer that will print such high quality stickers for under .18 a piece.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

I wonder what would be the repercussions if you plastered them everywhere. Even if you denied it and weren't caught, I wonder if the company that owned the ski place would come after you. Wouldn't it be a form of defacing property or something like that? I know that in some places they have laws against the posters that people paste up.


----------



## Dynamic Apparel (Jun 20, 2008)

im not talking plaster to the point of being obnoxious but there are stickers everywhere already so im not to worried about it I am going with he screen printed sticker


----------



## velocity955 (Nov 14, 2008)

I offer thermal printed stickers wholesale to the industry. Keep me in mind next time if your strategy works! good luck!


----------



## EastBayScreen (Mar 23, 2007)

Properly screen printed stickers don't need a UV coat in order to not fade. All inks (other than flourescents and metallics) are guaranteed 5 years+ outdoor exposure. Try that with a digital print.


----------



## iwearyourshirt (Dec 16, 2008)

Did we ever get the website where the stickers were made? I am thinking about getting some for my project.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

iwearyourshirt said:


> Did we ever get the website where the stickers were made? I am thinking about getting some for my project.


Lots of great places to get stickers like vgkids.com, psprint.com, stickerrobot.com, stickerguy.com, etc


----------



## Dynamic Apparel (Jun 20, 2008)

im using stickers123


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

go to stouse for large orders of stickers. you will get wholesale pricing from them.


----------



## Dynamic Apparel (Jun 20, 2008)

ya right now im only goin for like 200 so the orders not big enough for all these wholesale places


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

I got mine from psprint.com ... 500 qty/3 x 2.75"/vinyl stickers for $90 + shipping. Check out retailmenot.com ... they usually have coupon codes for places like psprint.com, uprinting.com, etc.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

EastBayScreen said:


> Properly screen printed stickers don't need a UV coat in order to not fade. All inks (other than flourescents and metallics) are guaranteed 5 years+ outdoor exposure. Try that with a digital print.


Has anyone bought digital vinyl stickers before? I just picked up some samples and they look horrible. Not like a sticker should. They are grainy and poor quality.

I guess screen printed is the only way to go...


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Robert H said:


> Has anyone bought digital vinyl stickers before? I just picked up some samples and they look horrible. Not like a sticker should. They are grainy and poor quality.
> 
> I guess screen printed is the only way to go...


Hmm the stickers I ordered are digitally printed, but I think they're on UV coated paper or something.. not vinyl. I didn't really look into it, considering it was about $24 for 1,000 stickers.. It didn't take me long to make that decision!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Robert, I print digital decals all the time and can assure you, if they are done properly, are of equal quality and durability of any screened decal and have a much greater range of color. 

I guess screen printing is not the only way to go!


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

lburton3 said:


> Hmm the stickers I ordered are digitally printed, but I think they're on UV coated paper or something.. not vinyl. I didn't really look into it, considering it was about $24 for 1,000 stickers.. It didn't take me long to make that decision!



How did they turn out?

I guess the joker I found is using an inkjet to print on regular banner vinyl or something. It looks nothing like what I expected. He was charging 16-37 center per piece for "full color", horrible.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Robert H said:


> How did they turn out?
> 
> I guess the joker I found is using an inkjet to print on regular banner vinyl or something. It looks nothing like what I expected. He was charging 15-27 center per piece for "full color", horrible.


Wow, that's super lame!! That's why you gotta go with the established companies 

I haven't gotten mine in yet, but I'll report back here when I get 'em!


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

vgkids.com and stickerrobot.com seem to have the best method, pricing and quality.

I can get 1,500 stickers screen printed, die cut, with my website info on the peel with shipping included only about .13 cents a piece. 

Has anyone used these companies?


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Robert H said:


> vgkids.com and stickerrobot.com seem to have the best method, pricing and quality.
> 
> I can get 1,500 stickers screen printed, die cut, with my website info on the peel with shipping included only about .13 cents a piece.
> 
> Has anyone used these companies?


I've never used those companies, mainly because of the price. In my opinion, I think that's kinda expensive because I could probably go through that many stickers in a week w/ some extreme promoting.

The stickers I ordered are not fancy-shmancy vinyl die-cut stickers. They are just regular square full-color uv-coated paper stickers. Who really cares about the quality of a sticker? I mean, if it's stuck somewhere, it doesn't have to survive 10 years because it'll probably get removed within a week anyway (outside, that is). Inside, I think any sticker would last forever.

 WAIT, .13 cents a piece or 13 cents a piece? Big difference.

My stickers cost 2.5 cents a piece. I just realized I could've gotten vinyl for maybe 1 cent more per sticker from the same company.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

sorry, 13 cents a piece. With more research, if you die cut a larger sticker into half you can get as many as 3,000 3x2 stickers for 9.5 cents a pop fully custom backing etc. I think it is well worth it considering they are 4-color spot.

lburton, how many stickers do you go through in a month?


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Robert, yeah 13 cents a piece makes more sense. I'd probably buy those if I was going to sell them customers, but I think the full-color gloss-coated paper ones will work for me, considering they are only 2.5 cents a piece. I actually haven't gone through any stickers because they haven't arrived yet (hopefully early next week), but I'll include 2 with each order - one on the package, and one outside for the customer's use. The vinyl stickers would just not be practical for this, because that would add up to almost 30 cents per order. Maybe it doesn't sound like much, but for 1,000 orders that'd be $300 total just for stickers. $25 on paper stickers for 1000 orders would be much more reasonable.


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Rodney said:


> Lots of great places to get stickers like vgkids.com, psprint.com, stickerrobot.com, stickerguy.com, etc


 I checked out these places that you just mentioned and it's unfortunate that I can get half for what these company's are asking for. I get my stickers from China and the Chinese manufacturer has a NY office where they can work with you on getting you samples for approval and great prices.

I was really researching a domestic sticker manufacturer, considering that I do want to support this country's economy, but unfortunately I can’t. The competition out here won’t allow me to do that.

The company 28packaging supplied me full color stickers that are* 5.2 x 2 1/8 for only $72.98 per 1,000 pieces, *without shipping cost.

I been buying from this company for over a year and bought so many bulk trims at great prices.

If anyone is interested check them out

Company Name: *28 packaging*
Contact person: Elizabeth Jordan
Tel# 212-868-2580
Email: [email protected]
Website: 28 Packaging, Inc.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to report back here with how my stickers turned out. Anyway, they turned out GREAT! No grainy or fuzzy printing. The image quality and coloring is exactly as I expected. I even did a couple tests to see how they might hold up under certain conditions. The first test was a rip test. I wanted to see if they would be any more difficult to rip or tear than regular paper (since they ARE just made out of paper). They ripped just like regular paper. The second was a water test. I rubbed water all over to see if the ink would smear, and was somewhat surprised when it didn't! The ink stayed perfectly in tact, which I'm guessing is due to the protective UV coating. I would probably run into problems with water on the edges of the sticker, or water seeping behind the problem.

Overall: at less than 3 cents a sticker, I am very satisfied with my purchase, and I'm sure they will add a nice touch to the orders I send out.


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

Stouse has sent me catalogs before they have good pricing

Here is another guy, he is nice person

*Ryan Zappone*
*925NEVER Vinyl Decals & Signs*
*1710 N. Moorpark Rd., #55*
*Thousand Oaks, CA 91360*
*ph: 310.579.7580*
*[email protected]*


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

> Overall: at less than 3 cents a sticker, I am very satisfied with my purchase, and I'm sure they will add a nice touch to the orders I send out.


3 cents per sticker is a good prices, what's the name of the supplier ? and do they have a website?


----------



## Ramsey777 (Jan 12, 2009)

lburton3 said:


> Oh, I forgot to report back here with how my stickers turned out. Anyway, they turned out GREAT! No grainy or fuzzy printing. The image quality and coloring is exactly as I expected. I even did a couple tests to see how they might hold up under certain conditions. The first test was a rip test. I wanted to see if they would be any more difficult to rip or tear than regular paper (since they ARE just made out of paper). They ripped just like regular paper. The second was a water test. I rubbed water all over to see if the ink would smear, and was somewhat surprised when it didn't! The ink stayed perfectly in tact, which I'm guessing is due to the protective UV coating. I would probably run into problems with water on the edges of the sticker, or water seeping behind the problem.
> 
> Overall: at less than 3 cents a sticker, I am very satisfied with my purchase, and I'm sure they will add a nice touch to the orders I send out.


Great price, I would like to know where you purchased them too!!!!


----------



## cdub403 (Jan 22, 2009)

yes wheres this 3 cent deal?


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

cdub403 said:


> yes wheres this 3 cent deal?



yeah man, please tell


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Bah, he probably did not subscribe to this thread.

Anyhow, THANK YOU STICKER ROBOT!


----------



## Semtex (Jan 22, 2009)

lburton3 said:


> Oh, I forgot to report back here with how my stickers turned out. Anyway, they turned out GREAT! No grainy or fuzzy printing. The image quality and coloring is exactly as I expected. I even did a couple tests to see how they might hold up under certain conditions.  The first test was a rip test. I wanted to see if they would be any more difficult to rip or tear than regular paper (since they ARE just made out of paper). They ripped just like regular paper. The second was a water test. I rubbed water all over to see if the ink would smear, and was somewhat surprised when it didn't! The ink stayed perfectly in tact, which I'm guessing is due to the protective UV coating. I would probably run into problems with water on the edges of the sticker, or water seeping behind the problem.
> 
> Overall: at less than 3 cents a sticker, I am very satisfied with my purchase, and I'm sure they will add a nice touch to the orders I send out.



What company did you go through on those? Thats an amazing price. 
Yeah I'm with you on being able to get rid of them fast as heck. My kids love putting them up also. Prolly cause they think there getting away with doing something wrong lol.


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> go to stouse for large orders of stickers. you will get wholesale pricing from them.


Yeah, I just ordered 2500 hard hat decals for just under $300. They are guaranteed to hold up in outdoor use and withstand the elements for 5 years. We do some shirts for companies that work up on the North Slope (Alaska) and throw the Hard Hat decals in as goodies for the workers.

In the past, I printed some stickers through gotprint.com, and people stuck 'em on their hard hats, and they faded within a few weeks in the sun....So now I just use those for enclosing poly bags and putting on boxes, etc.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

CoopersDesignCo said:


> Yeah, I just ordered 2500 hard hat decals for just under $300.


Where did you order them from?


----------



## swannn32 (Sep 1, 2006)

I think he ordered them through stouse.


----------



## mrkiki911 (Feb 8, 2009)

stouse website has not worked for me all day... can anyone get to it?


----------



## mrkiki911 (Feb 8, 2009)

I cant find 3 cent stickers anywhere on the web. Cheapest I could find was .08 with 2500 minimum ($200)

2" x 4" Oval Custom Label - Custom Stickers


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

swannn32 said:


> I think he ordered them through stouse.


They have a million items to choose from. Can you link to the item page for the cheap stickers?

Custom Decals


----------



## cdub403 (Jan 22, 2009)

lburton3 said:


> Oh, I forgot to report back here with how my stickers turned out. Anyway, they turned out GREAT! No grainy or fuzzy printing. The image quality and coloring is exactly as I expected. I even did a couple tests to see how they might hold up under certain conditions. The first test was a rip test. I wanted to see if they would be any more difficult to rip or tear than regular paper (since they ARE just made out of paper). They ripped just like regular paper. The second was a water test. I rubbed water all over to see if the ink would smear, and was somewhat surprised when it didn't! The ink stayed perfectly in tact, which I'm guessing is due to the protective UV coating. I would probably run into problems with water on the edges of the sticker, or water seeping behind the problem.
> 
> Overall: at less than 3 cents a sticker, I am very satisfied with my purchase, and I'm sure they will add a nice touch to the orders I send out.




im getting good stickers from stickerrobot but need some cheapies for 'advertising' 

have we heard yet where these are from??? stahls?????????????????????
i cant find anything that cheap on stahls.........


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Neither can I.

Help?


----------



## cdub403 (Jan 22, 2009)

why is it this hard to get an answer???


----------



## flirteegirl (Apr 10, 2007)

I ordered stickers from Labellab.com for .07 cents a piece. I got 2000 of them. Also, FREE shipping. They get cheaper as you buy more. They have all types of stickers/labels and also do signs. They also ship within 5 business days. The cheapest and best I have found so far!


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

lburton3 said:


> Sounds like it's worth a shot, especially considering you can slap stickers right in the face your target demographic (at the slopes), without much of a problem. I'm sure it'd be easy to do.
> 
> I just ordered 1,000 stickers, and I plan on sticking them everywhere I possibly can! They should be here later this week, so I'm super excited.


Can you tell us the website?


----------



## AISRob (Jan 30, 2012)

At under $300 for a cheap cutter, a roll of vinyl, and transfer paper, it might be worth it to cut your own, honestly. If you have the time


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

Robert H said:


> They have a million items to choose from. Can you link to the item page for the cheap stickers?
> 
> Custom Decals


They are charging me $26 for shipping 1000 stickers, thats a little too much for shipping, but I havent been able to find anyone with better prices.. And they say they ship through USPS... I might just do it, too bad the guy never said where he got those 3 cent stickers at


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

flirteegirl said:


> I ordered stickers from Labellab.com for .07 cents a piece. I got 2000 of them. Also, FREE shipping. They get cheaper as you buy more. They have all types of stickers/labels and also do signs. They also ship within 5 business days. The cheapest and best I have found so far!


Yea theyre not bad, I looked everwhere but they dont seem to make die cut stickers, all I could see was oval, or rectangular stickers.


----------

